# Breastfeeding and Diaper Rash



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

My baby just turned six weeks today and is breastfed. I maintain a healthy diet and drink lots of water. I don't eat much dairy except for an ice cream once in a while. My baby has a red and raw butt and am wondering if it isn't my milk that's making her stools more acidic (???). Is this even possible? I change her constantly because she makes lots of diapers. So I'm not sure what's causing her rash. I don't use wipes except for when we're out and don't have access to a sink. Otherwise I wash her butt with warm water and gentle soap. I make sure to dry her butt really well before I put on her diaper. I've been putting Bordeux's Butt Paste, A&E Ointment, Mustela's diaper rash cream, California Baby Diaper rash cream, and am now using Desitin on her rash. Her rash is making me so nervous! Sometimes it hurts her. Right now we are out of town so I can't take her to her doctor so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey, it is possible that she's allergic to something in your diet. What colour are her poos? If they are green and mucousy (looks like someone sneezed in them!) then I would sart thinking strongly about diet.

Also, she may be allergic to the wipes, you can prewet some cloths and take them with you in a baggie.


----------



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Hey, it is possible that she's allergic to something in your diet. What colour are her poos? If they are green and mucousy (looks like someone sneezed in them!) then I would sart thinking strongly about diet.

Also, she may be allergic to the wipes, you can prewet some cloths and take them with you in a baggie.

Her poos are mustard colored, wet, and "ricey." Is there an "ideal" breastfeeding diet? I want to make sure I'm eating optimally for her. So many sources agree it doesn't matter what you eat but I don't believe that's true. The lactation consultants at the hospital even told me this. I argued with them about that because I don't buy one bit. I like the idea of bringing wet towels along. I do carry a little spray bottle with me, which I do use.


----------



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

try cutting dairy--worked for me.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Also, she may be allergic to the wipes, you can prewet some cloths and take them with you in a baggie.









:

Also, it may be a citrus thing (something else to consider) especially if you (like me







) have been eating a zillion of those yummy little oranges that are in season now...


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Montse* 
Her poos are mustard colored, wet, and "ricey." Is there an "ideal" breastfeeding diet? I want to make sure I'm eating optimally for her. So many sources agree it doesn't matter what you eat but I don't believe that's true. The lactation consultants at the hospital even told me this. I argued with them about that because I don't buy one bit. I like the idea of bringing wet towels along. I do carry a little spray bottle with me, which I do use.

It doesn't matter what you eat in terms of making your milk nutritious as your body will pull nutrient from your body to put them in your milk. It's still best to eat nutritiously. By diet, I just meant removing a common allergen, like dairy (which is in everything... bread, sauces, you name it! My LO can't tolerate dairy or soy)

If her poos are normal (and it sounds like they are) then I wouldn't worry too much about what you are eating. (Unless you are gorging on oranges...







: ) Must be the wipes. Do you Cloth diaper? It could be that your DD is allergic to disposable diapers/your laundry detergent/they aren't getting rinsed enough.

Oh, and try some breastmilk on the rash... works here sometimes!


----------



## Sassafrass (Mar 3, 2004)

We just went through this w/ my 2 mo old. The rash completely went away once she stopped pooping so often. Until she was around 7 weeks or so, she pooped probably 10 times a day, sometimes more. No matter what i put on her little bottom, or how often I changed her, the rash just would not get better. I really think it was just the constant contact from the poo. Now, she seems to poop once or twice a day, sometimes skipping days, and no more rash.

If her poops are normal looking, and baby is otherwise happy, I wouldn't cut anything out of my diet, yet. I actually did cut dairy out of mine, but it didn't change the poos (they're normal), or the frequency. It did help w/ our fussies, though.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Does she have thrush? That's how my kids start off- red bottoms. THEN they get it in their mouths if it's super severe. All those paste's are fine- but the absolute BEST diaper rash medication is BreastMilk. Seriously. When you've changed her squirt some milk on her bottom and then diaper. Breast Milk is awesome for pink eye and minor irritations such as rashes. You can also put her bottom in some sun light to help, nakey time is good lol.

Also, if you use disposable diapers it COULD be the diaper brand. My kids cant use huggies or wal-mart brand. My littlest one can't use disposables for any prolonged period of time (no more than a week) or he will be in rash heaven.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

My baby has a bit of diaper rash right now after an unfortunate diarrhea day...we'd used the Boudreaux Butt Paste previously for little irritations with great success, but her doc recommended a different one for this rash. It's called Pinxav. It's *much* thicker than the Butt Paste (higher % of zinc oxide) and has some soothing ingredients as well. The doc said they also use it on elderly patients who are having skin breakdowns and whatnot.

Her poor butt was quite red and getting raw, and cleared up within a day of constant use of the Pinxav. If you're looking for something else to try, I recommend it.

We've also been trying to give her some good naked time to let her poor booty get some air....too cold outside, so we got a cheap plastic painter's tarp to cover the carpet, and put a couple of old bed sheets on top of it.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My daughter had a yeast infection for the first 2 months of her life. It was just on her bottom, but it took a while to clear up. I ended up using the anti-fungal cream with triple paste. That stuff is the only thing that helped wit the diaper rash. Hers was so bad it was bleeding. I felt so bad. Anyways, I would recommend triple paste. I also did a lot of open air time to help keep things dry.

good luck-


----------

